# Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya Info wanted please!



## Lingber (Jan 18, 2015)

Just exchanged into the Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya and am having trouble finding updated info on the resort. The website is really light on pictures and I can't find a site plan

We exchanged through Interval and the confirmations says a 2 bedroom "MSuite". Does anyone know which floorplan this is? There seem to be 2 different two bedroom units on the website. 

Also, I read that they opened a spa tower? Is this different than the previous units or could we be placed there? 

Finally, what is the current pool arrangement? I read that there was a pool near the beach, is the rest of the area between the buildings and the pool just a large area of "jungle" or has another pool area been built there? I am having a hard time finding an up to date site plan.

Thanks in advance for the help with my questions and for any suggestions or info you care to share.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 19, 2015)

Lingber said:


> Just exchanged into the Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya and am having trouble finding updated info on the resort. The website is really light on pictures and I can't find a site plan
> 
> We exchanged through Interval and the confirmations says a 2 bedroom "MSuite". Does anyone know which floorplan this is? There seem to be 2 different two bedroom units on the website.
> 
> ...



OK, keep in mind i was last there in Jan. of 2013.

Here's a link to the various floorplans. 
http://www.grandluxxeresidence.com/floor-plans/

Note that in the Riviera Maya, the "suite" (the studio/smaller unit) does NOT have a deck/balcony you can walk out onto.  The unit we were in was similar to the Master Villa, minus the walkout deck for the studio.

If you're in the GL, you have your own pool that only you can use (meaning only Grand Luxxe can use).  It's right by the beach.  They have a newer Grand Bliss pool (which you can use) also by the beach.

Note:  The GL pool used to be heated, I don't know if that's the case.  Vida took over from Grupo Mayan and I'm not sure if they made changes.

Spa towers are not in any exchange company that I've seen.  Unless you get directly from an owner, you'll not be in there.  And if you do get from an owner they're big bucks.  Like $3500 + for the week.

There's a satellite map (maybe not from Google but Bing) that's a little more updated.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...C9DDBCF6771B8FDD5AD47A3F004E7&selectedIndex=0

Personally we just came back from NV Grand Luxxe and I much rather prefer the RM location.  I'm not sure if it's NV vs. RM or the fact that Vida took over, but:
a) the NV pools were not heated
b)  Nothing special about being in GL.  You were treated like everyone else and there was no "pool" enforcement.  
c)  Service was very inconsistent and bad.

When we were at the RM, you had GL only access to certain restaurants/pools.  The staff would see your GL wrist band and jump right away to get you a cart/shuttle anywhere, and service was much better.

Hopefully that's still the same.

The rooms will be very very nice for you.  Don't worry about the view.  I don't know many people that just sit in their balcony all day for a view (that seemed to be the biggest complaint about RM when I spoke to owners at the NV location is that they wanted the view--forget the fact that the views in NV are either the river or the inside of the resort, so go figure).

I would request building 1, facing towards the mayan palace.  The reason being?  When we were there, we were facing the opposite direction and there's another resort that plays VERY loud techno music until about 2:00 a.m. and you can hear it quite easily.  Even worse if you're on the 2nd or 3rd floor.  IMO.  Some people can hear it and others can't.

Not sure which was worse:  NV where the Santuario blasted music until about midnight (one night until 2:00 a.m.) or the RM where the other resort blasted every night until 2:00 a.m.

But then again I can hear ice melting in the bucket, so that's me.


--Kevin


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 19, 2015)

I was just in GL in April 2014.

If it says 2BR is will have the plunge pool and nice large balcony.  

I found this website was more reflective of the unit we had, the 2 BR Luxxe Master Suite. 

http://www.grandluxxe.com/en/riviera-maya/accommodations

You likely will NOT get a Villa or Spa type unit, my guess is the 2 BR M classification is for Master.

Noise didn't both our group, but them again perhaps we were making noise ourselves.

Don't worry so much about where they put you, as there are NO real views from the GL units.  As an inbound trade I am not sure you will even have a say in the matter.  Most are views of the jungle,  I don't even think the 3rd floor units have any views.  The shuttle service is so great for GL that walking a long distance is never an issue until you decide you want to walk.  Shuttles for GL can be arranged to any part of the resort.

Just go with the flow the GL is a awesome choice.  Only caveat, there is NO oven, just a cooktop and a micro wave.  

The fish tacos at the GL pool are the best!!!


----------



## pittle (Jan 19, 2015)

This is the most current Google Earth Picture
[url=http://pittle.smugmug.com/Mayan-Palace-Pools/n-gFLmc/i-3NqcHpw/A]
	
[/URL]

The Grand Luxxe buildings are the triangular shaped ones and the sand beach area to the left is where the new Grand Bliss pool is.  There is a Grand Luxxe pool in the cloudy area near the beach by the GL buildings.


----------



## irishween (Jan 19, 2015)

Could you please tell me which buildings are the grand bliss?


----------



## Lingber (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for the replies! You are all wonderful to take so much time to help answer my questions!

I see the 2bedroom master suite floor plan on the link. It looks beautiful! I am not concerned with view as much as the one rendering I had viewed showed what looked like acres of jungle in between the bldgs and the beach. It was kind of intimidating! However, the ariel from pittle looks like there has actually been some development in that area? Does anyone know what is between the beach and the buildings? 

Also are all of the buildings are actually complete? All four? And does anyone know which building is the new lobby?


----------



## spears2008 (Jan 19, 2015)

*II Confirmation says "3S" Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta*

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I was hoping the friendly TUGGERS here could also help me interpret my II confirmation.

I am booked at Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta for a 3 bedroom, 3 bathroom, sleeps 8 private, 10 max, with unit "3S" on the II confirmation.

Does the 3S mean we will be in the Spa tower?  

I am trying to figure out if we will have a dedicated 3 bedroom as I have seen in the spa tower layouts or a 1 bedroom adjoining a 2 bedroom as is shown on the accomodations page for GL.  I've heard that each building is slightly different... are we more likely to get a dedicated 3 bedroom or a 1 & 2 bed lockoff?  We are traveling with friends and would prefer the extra space of the lockoff though the units do seem to be very spacious across the board.

Also, I just noticed in the new II deposit, they have LK and K (limited kitchen and full Kitchen) options for booking.  Is the difference between LK and K whether or not you get an oven in your unit?  With a 3 bedroom unit are we likely to have an oven?  I booked our exchange in November and can't remember whether it said LK or K at time of booking... I didn't notice the different options until yesterday for the new II deposit.

Finally, not a question, but a comment.  Direct airfare from Houston has been running 1080 per person.  This morning at 3 am I saw that it had dropped to $560 per person.  I waited until a reasonable hour to discuss flight times with my husband and then tried to book 2 tickets.  As I was in the process of checking out, the system froze, then said "tickets no longer available".  When I refreshed, the tickets went back to 1080 again!  so bummed.  At least I have until June to find airfare, but I'm very disappointed.

Any tips for a first time to Nuevo Vallarta?

Thanks!


----------



## Grammawa (Jan 19, 2015)

*Grand Luxxe & Grand Luxxe Spa*

Room assignments are made before your arrival.  Seldom are requests promised.  There is a pecking order of who gets what, so as an exchange, you may or may not get what you ask for.  If you buy, you may get moved to "something nicer" if there is anything better than  your unit.  

The Grand Luxxe in  RM is in the jungle.  If you are on floor one you may have a visitor on your deck.  People have fed the animals and they do come for treats.
Only from the third floor can you see anything other than trees.  The noise from the nearby resort is only a problem if you leave doors open--refer to previously mentioned unwanted visitors. 

G.Luxxe NV. is very fussy about who uses their pools.  If you do not have the maroon or black(spa) bracelet you will be escorted away.  The only exception is if someone  is at a restaurant in that resort.  Only spa units have ovens and washer/dryers in units. 

I would doubt someone traded a spa unit, but it could be a company week. The maintenance fees are steep but come  golf.  

Enjoy any G.Luxxe you go to.  They are all about making you have a flawless vacation.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 19, 2015)

Lingber said:


> Thank you so much for the replies! You are all wonderful to take so much time to help answer my questions!
> 
> I see the 2bedroom master suite floor plan on the link. It looks beautiful! I am not concerned with view as much as the one rendering I had viewed showed what looked like acres of jungle in between the bldgs and the beach. It was kind of intimidating! However, the ariel from pittle looks like there has actually been some development in that area? Does anyone know what is between the beach and the buildings?
> 
> Also are all of the buildings are actually complete? All four? And does anyone know which building is the new lobby?



We were there in November.  The new lobby opened the day we left, it is in bldg 4.


----------



## pittle (Jan 19, 2015)

spears2008 said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but I was hoping the friendly TUGGERS here could also help me interpret my II confirmation.
> 
> I am booked at Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta for a 3 bedroom, 3 bathroom, sleeps 8 private, 10 max, with unit "3S" on the II confirmation.
> 
> ...



We saw the 3 bedroom Loft in the Spa Tower in November.  It had an oven and also a washer & dryer unit.  They tried to upgrade us to a 3 bedroom Spa Tower building and that unit did not have the W/D, but did have an oven.  Regular GL and GL Villas do not have ovens - just 4 burner cooktops, microwaves and nice refrigerator.

We stayed at GL for our first time this past November. It was awesome!!   Pass on the tour - regardless of what they offer.  It will waste an entire day.  Take a taxi to Bucerias and have lunch under a palapa.  Vendors will come by and try to sell their wares, good food and cheap beer at most all the restaurants.  We like El Chivero and Dugards the best.  

I know what you mean about tickets!  I bought our tickets for PV a couple of weeks ago for late November & early December because they were $150 each less than what we paid last year.  Because we fly to PV every November and stay through the first week of December, we know which non-stop flight we prefer.  We love getting to PV at 3:00PM and leaving at 2:00PM.  We could find less expensive flights if we are willing to make a full day of it, but from PHX, it is 2 hours and 15 minutes non-stop.


----------



## Lingber (Jan 20, 2015)

Does anyone know the charge for a round of golf at Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya? Also any info on how far out to book golf and dining would be appreciated? 

Anyone have a favorite restaurant?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Owners at Luxxe get golf for free as it is a normal addendum to their contract.  Exchangers do not.  There is an owner on the Redweek board who has complained that this year, he couldn't get reservations for any golf times requesting the earliest possible which is 60 days in advance.  He never had that problem in the last several years.  



> Located between Cancun and Playa del Carmen, El Manglar Golf Course is a par 54 Nicklaus Design masterpiece. The extraordinary natural landscape, featuring lakes and native jungle vegetation along most of the 18 holes, presents a great obstacle to play. The greens were constructed in a 1950's style that make them more complex. Our signature hole—known as the Donna green—is characterized by three traps, one on each side of the green, and one right in the middle, making it uniquely challenging to make par. After a successful round, head to the 19th hole—Green Break restaurant—for refreshment under the shade of a palapa.
> The first tee time is 7:30 AM. To arrange tee times prior to arrival, email *golfrivieramaya@grupovidanta.com*. Guests may arrange and confirm their tee times at the Pro Shop or Concierge Desk. Singles are accepted and may be paired upon request.


----------



## pittle (Jan 20, 2015)

Not all owners get free golf.  They changed that in 2013, we got a very discounted rate, but not free.  It does not matter to us because we do not play golf.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lingber said:


> Does anyone know the charge for a round of golf at Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya? Also any info on how far out to book golf and dining would be appreciated?
> 
> Anyone have a favorite restaurant?



We were there 11/7-11/14.  I think a round of golf including clubs was about $59.  My husband and our friend booked the tee times when we got there.  My favorite restaurant is John Gray's in Puerto Morales about 20 minutes away.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 25, 2015)

Grammawa said:


> Room assignments are made before your arrival.  Seldom are requests promised.  There is a pecking order of who gets what, so as an exchange, you may or may not get what you ask for.  If you buy, you may get moved to "something nicer" if there is anything better than  your unit.
> 
> The Grand Luxxe in  RM is in the jungle.  If you are on floor one you may have a visitor on your deck.  People have fed the animals and they do come for treats.
> Only from the third floor can you see anything other than trees.  The noise from the nearby resort is only a problem if you leave doors open--refer to previously mentioned unwanted visitors.
> ...



Wow, your experience is almost 100% opposite of ours.  GM NV had no pool enforcement at all.  People from GM/GB freely visited our pool.  70% of the time there was nobody even there to do any enforcement unless you stopped at the towel place.  RM location on the other hand....

As for the noise in the RM, the backside of our windows faced the resort, and we heard many complaints from other people on our "wing" as well as to the loudness of the resort, and the concierge admitted that it was a problem.

I'll be posting my review on TP shortly, but the NV location had much worse quality of service for us vs. RM (but again, 2 years can make a difference).  We don't know if it's due to the NV location being so much larger, or due to Vidanta taking over from Grupo Mayan.  I know I talked to a lot of owners at NV and there were a LOT of complaints as well about service quality, etc.

The furnishings at both resorts are awesome, and we didn't have a bad time, just that when there was such a stark difference (and you heard similar complaints during the week) you have to wonder what caused the change.


----------



## pittle (Jan 25, 2015)

hurnik said:


> I'll be posting my review on TP shortly, but the NV location had much worse quality of service for us vs. RM (but again, 2 years can make a difference).  We don't know if it's due to the NV location being so much larger, or due to Vidanta taking over from Grupo Mayan.



Vidanta did not take over Grupo Mayan, it was just another name change a few years ago. Since we have been owners, the name has been Vidafel, then  Mayan Resorts, then  Grupo Mayan, and now it is Vidanta.  I just call it Mayan World.   Our GL contact liked that name and I told him that maybe I would patent it and they could pay me to use it.


----------



## Lingber (Jan 25, 2015)

*Map of Grand Luxxe RM*

Emailed the concierge and received this updated site plan of the Riviera Maya property. Thought I would share (if the upload works ).  Looks like there is a pretty dense jungle in front of Grand Luxxe. Does it feel that way in person?


----------



## gvic (Jan 25, 2015)

*Mayan Palace Credit Card "SURPRISE" - $800.00 Funds "Hold"*

transferred to New Thread


----------



## irishween (Jan 26, 2015)

Does anyone know how many of the Grand Bliss buildings are open? Also, the map shows what looks like a lazy river by The Bliss building. Is that actually there?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 26, 2015)

Lingber said:


> Emailed the concierge and received this updated site plan of the Riviera Maya property. Thought I would share (if the upload works ).  Looks like there is a pretty dense jungle in front of Grand Luxxe. Does it feel that way in person?



The jungle is pretty dense.  There is a cart path, which you can also walk down, that runs behind the Mayan Palace section.  This is the path the cart takes to bring you to the GL Pool or the beach.  

I would not walk through the jungle.  There is no real path that I noticed.


----------



## pittle (Jan 26, 2015)

irishween said:


> Does anyone know how many of the Grand Bliss buildings are open? Also, the map shows what looks like a lazy river by The Bliss building. Is that actually there?



There is just 1 Grand Bliss Building #5 - the other building nearby is the building that houses offices, and laundry.  There is at least 1 and maybe 3 Bliss Buildings see #9.  The lazy river that you see behind the Bliss and between the MP and the uncompleted (greyed out) MP buildings has not opened that I know of.  It has been in the works for about 8 years now.  I saw it back in February 2007 and it looked almost ready to go then.


----------



## holdaer (Jan 26, 2015)

pittle said:


> There is just 1 Grand Bliss Building #5 - the other building nearby is the building that houses offices, and laundry.  There is at least 1 and maybe 3 Bliss Buildings see #9.  The lazy river that you see behind the Bliss and between the MP and the uncompleted (greyed out) MP buildings has not opened that I know of.  It has been in the works for about 8 years now.  I saw it back in February 2007 and it looked almost ready to go then.



For what its worth, I was there June 2014 and took pictures of the "lazy river".  This is an abandoned project.  The brown water and over grown vegetation is a sign that they (Vida) needs to take a bulldozer to the area.  There is temporary wood fence hiding the area.  I crawled back there and its awful. 

Since Vida is doing so much renovations in Acapulco and RM, why not do something with the lazy river area?  I guess Joya is probably taking all of their attention.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> The jungle is pretty dense.  There is a cart path, which you can also walk down, that runs behind the Mayan Palace section.  This is the path the cart takes to bring you to the GL Pool or the beach.
> 
> I would not walk through the jungle.  There is no real path that I noticed.



While we were there in November they were building walkways like at the NV property.  The day before we left you could walk on the pathway from GL 2 to the GL pool.  We are going back in March and I am looking forward to walking.

Has anyone eaten at the new French restauant and at Nektar near the Circque de Soliel show?


----------



## Lingber (Jan 26, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> While we were there in November they were building walkways like at the NV property.  The day before we left you could walk on the pathway from GL 2 to the GL pool.  We are going back in March and I am looking forward to walking.
> 
> Has anyone eaten at the new French restauant and at Nektar near the Circque de Soliel show?



Hi ilene13,

I look forward to hearing about your trip! If you have a chance please inquire about the completion date of the new GL gym. Thanks so much!


----------



## derb (Jan 30, 2015)

Relax, you have made a great choice with the msuite at RM.

The best way to describe it is a one bedroom attached to
a massive one bedroom. Seemingly endless balcony with
a dipping pool.

Maid service twice a day and a great shuttle service.

If you drive, see coba, tulum and its an easy 2 hour drive
to chitanita (sp).

Your gonna love it there, I think its a total of about
2700 square feet of luxury.


----------



## riu girl (Feb 4, 2015)

*What is #11 Club be Playa on the map*



Lingber said:


> Emailed the concierge and received this updated site plan of the Riviera Maya property. Thought I would share (if the upload works ).  Looks like there is a pretty dense jungle in front of Grand Luxxe. Does it feel that way in person?





On the map that you posted is #11 Club de Playa, is this the NEW pool area for only Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe vacationers?????
Thanks


----------



## riu girl (Feb 4, 2015)

*Menu for Grand Bliss Pool area at riviera maya*

I have read that there is a spanish restaurant at the Grand Bliss Riviera Maya pool area?  Does anyone know if servers come around the pool area and take drink/ food orders?  If so, does anyone have a copy of a menu to share?  We love how at the beach area at the Mayan Palace you can get french fries, 2 for one drinks (11-1) chicken casear salad etc. during the day and wondering what the grand bliss pool area offers.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## topdog (Feb 4, 2015)

Viewing the map posted by Lingber, the walk from Grand Bliss to the beach looks like a good hike.  Does anyone know how often the shuttles/carts run from Grand Bliss?


----------



## Lingber (Feb 4, 2015)

riu girl said:


> On the map that you posted is #11 Club de Playa, is this the NEW pool area for only Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe vacationers?????
> Thanks



Hi,

That is what I have read but not sure since we haven't been yet. I also read that pool use is determined based on where you stay.  Grand Luxxe can use all pools, Grand Bliss can use everything except Grand Luxxe and so on.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 4, 2015)

The order goes from lowest to highest:

Mayan Palace
Bliss (not sure what adjective if any is in front of this)
Grand Mayan
Grand Bliss
Grand Luxxe

Grand Luxxe can use all pools.  Grand Bliss and use all BUT Grand Luxxe.  Grand Mayan can use all BUT Grand Luxxe and Bliss. 

So that is the pattern.  I do not think that the Bliss has it own pool.  But clearly there is a separate Grand Luxxe, Bliss, and Mayan Pool in addition to the main pool at the Mayan Palace.


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 4, 2015)

riu girl said:


> I have read that there is a spanish restaurant at the Grand Bliss Riviera Maya pool area?  Does anyone know if servers come around the pool area and take drink/ food orders?  If so, does anyone have a copy of a menu to share?  We love how at the beach area at the Mayan Palace you can get french fries, 2 for one drinks (11-1) chicken casear salad etc. during the day and wondering what the grand bliss pool area offers.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



We ate at a Spanish restaurant at the NV Grand Bliss pool.  I have not seen one in MR.


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lingber said:


> Hi ilene13,
> 
> I look forward to hearing about your trip! If you have a chance please inquire about the completion date of the new GL gym. Thanks so much!



Since I am a gym rat that will be my first question.


----------



## bravedog (Feb 24, 2015)

*How much do drinks/food run here pp/day?*

Just curious.  I am about ready to grab someone's GL unit for July, but I am kinda curious how much this will set me back pp.  There are six of us... I figure  $200 per person per day seems reasonable.  Also, I assume that we can charge  everything on our bracelets?  Sorry... first time doing this.

Thanks.


----------



## Bryang73 (Feb 24, 2015)

riu girl said:


> I have read that there is a spanish restaurant at the Grand Bliss Riviera Maya pool area?  Does anyone know if servers come around the pool area and take drink/ food orders?  If so, does anyone have a copy of a menu to share?  We love how at the beach area at the Mayan Palace you can get french fries, 2 for one drinks (11-1) chicken casear salad etc. during the day and wondering what the grand bliss pool area offers.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I was just there last week and stayed at Grand Bliss. The unit was awesome and quiet, although the location is far away from the beach and pools- it's next to the Grand Mayan "Jungle" units.  The GB-dedicated carts were mostly very efficient at shuttling guests wherever they want to go on property and all the drivers and staff were very nice and accomodating. I enjoyed the GB beach club pool area.  It's a nice quiet retreat from the huge Mayan Palace pool area and I also liked it better than the two pools at the Grand Mayan. It's nice to be able to lounge on sand and see the sea as opposed to a lake or courtyard. It was also much less crowded than all the other pool areas, probably because there is only one GB building open so far. I did notice several GL wristbands as well as people there with Grand Mayan wristbands as well as a special "beach club" wristband. I assume the GM guests with those beach club access wristbands must've earned them in return for attending a sales presentation or something similar.

They offer chairside waiter service for drinks and a typical poolside food menu.  I think it's probably the same, or very similar, menu that is served at the main MP pool: burgers, fries, tacos, wings, nachos, salads, club sandwich, etc.  The new Spanish specialty restaurant is adjacent to the GB beach club pool and serves a more upscale menu with outside seating for both lunch and dinner. Happy hour with 2-for-1 drinks is daily from 3:00-4:00 and applies at the swim-up bar and waiter service. There may also be an earlier HH, but I never made it there early enough to find out. Enjoy your time there!


----------



## Lingber (Feb 25, 2015)

derb said:


> Relax, you have made a great choice with the msuite at RM.
> 
> The best way to describe it is a one bedroom attached to
> a massive one bedroom. Seemingly endless balcony with
> ...



Hey Derb - Thanks for the feedback! I just saw your response and realized we are neighbors I'm in Parkland. 

We had thought about renting a car but we are 4 couples so would need two. May just book a private excursion to Tulum as we are not big fans of bus tours. Has anyone done that? Any recommendations on who to use? We are going in July so it will be hot!


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 25, 2015)

Lingber said:


> Hey Derb - Thanks for the feedback! I just saw your response and realized we are neighbors I'm in Parkland.
> 
> We had thought about renting a car but we are 4 couples so would need two. May just book a private excursion to Tulum as we are not big fans of bus tours. Has anyone done that? Any recommendations on who to use? We are going in July so it will be hot!



Lingber we too may be your neighbors soon--relocating.  We always rent a car in Mexico.  We like the ability to come and go as we please.  If you are looking to book a private excursion look into USA transfers--they are very reliable and reasonably priced.


----------



## Lingber (Feb 25, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> Lingber we too may be your neighbors soon--relocating.  We always rent a car in Mexico.  We like the ability to come and go as we please.  If you are looking to book a private excursion look into USA transfers--they are very reliable and reasonably priced.



ilene13, That's wonderful. We just love it here.  We moved south in '93. Love to visit up North but don't miss living there. Good luck with the move! And I am looking forward to hearing about your trip next month!


----------



## Lingber (Mar 24, 2015)

Bumping this back up. Looking forward to hearing updates on the Grand Luxxe spa and fitness center and any other info anyone wants to share.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 29, 2015)

We arrived at the Grand Luxxe in the RM on Friday.  The new lobby is beautiful but the new gym and spa are not yet open.  We always rent a car and now you are allowed to drive to the new lobby and they valet it from there-- no need to take the shuttle to the Grand Mayan lobby and wait.  They opened a beach club for GL and GB guests.  It is very nice.  There are pools and beach chairs.  A few new restaurants on property-- French, Spanish and Mayan.
Oops I forgot-  the walkways are great, as I'd rather walk than take a shuttle.


----------



## pittle (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the update.  Please keep them coming in since there has been so much activity at the RM location this year.


----------



## Lingber (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes! Thanks so much for the update. That's great about the walkways. We are looking forward to using them as well. What building are you in? Is coffee still available in the bldg or do you need to go to the lobby? Also Did they give you any idea when the gym will open? 

Have a fabulous time!


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 31, 2015)

We are in building 1 and the back door is a 2 minute walk to the lobby.  I will always request bldg 1 from now on.  Yes there is still coffee in the building. We ate at the Spanish restaurant lst night, it was excellent they had flamingo dancers.  Lovely evening.  We are going to Circque du Soliel tonight.  They said the gym will be open in late April.


----------



## Lingber (Mar 31, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> We are in building 1 and the back door is a 2 minute walk to the lobby.  I will always request bldg 1 from now on.  Yes there is still coffee in the building. We ate at the Spanish restaurant lst night, it was excellent they had flamingo dancers.  Lovely evening.  We are going to Circque du Soliel tonight.  They said the gym will be open in late April.



You are awesome ilene13! Thank you!


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 1, 2015)

We went to Circque du Soliel last night. We had the dinner package.  The entire evening was wonderful. The food was good and the show was delightful.  Do not miss it.


----------



## s1b000 (Apr 1, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> We went to Circque du Soliel last night. We had the dinner package.  The entire evening was wonderful. The food was good and the show was delightful.  Do not miss it.




Thanks for sharing we are going in three weeks and were wondering if the show and dinner combo was a great deal


----------



## Lingber (Apr 1, 2015)

I was on the Cirque Website today. The prices are posted there. I spent some time searching but wasn't able to locate any discounts anywhere so it seems to be the full rate. Based on Ilene's comments that she enjoyed both the show and dinner I want to book it for our trip in July but, Unfortunately they don't have any availability out past May. Guess I have to wait


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 2, 2015)

s1b000 said:


> Thanks for sharing we are going in three weeks and were wondering if the show and dinner combo was a great deal



I think we paid about 2300 pesos per ticket.  Had dinner at the French resturant, Azur, last night.  It was excellent.


----------



## s1b000 (Apr 2, 2015)

Did you book in advance on the web or upon arrival at the resort?


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 2, 2015)

s1b000 said:


> Did you book in advance on the web or upon arrival at the resort?



If you are asking about CIRCQUE I booked on their site-- I am a member of the Circque club(it's free to join).  Be careful as there are other sites to book on, use the official site.  I bought the tickets in December.  We sat at table E2.  It is for 2 people and it is in the exact center.


----------



## s1b000 (Apr 2, 2015)

Gracias, I'll go and book it!


----------



## Jedi2 (Apr 7, 2015)

*Grande Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta*

Going there April 24th.   Do you know best way to get from airport?   Does the hotel have free transfers?   Also, what plan do you use for your smartphone with AT&T?   I've heard they're very expensive to use if you're using your data and text frequently.   

I've heard Cirque de Soleil is a don't miss.   2300 pesos is about $154.00.   Anything else a must see there?  Plan on doing some golfing, but not an owner so not sure how that works.    Are there quite a few courses in the area?

Traded my Marriott CV for a 2BR suite there, and it looks sick.   Are they as plush as they look on the site?   

Thinking about taking one of the tours.   Has anyone else sat through one?


----------



## pittle (Apr 7, 2015)

Jedi2 - generally you get transportation to the resort from the airport.  Check your reservation.  It seems that with exchanges now, you have to pay $75 (not per person).  That includes one-way transportation and WIFI and use of the gym.  Of course Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe already have free WIFI.

We have AT&T but I do not use my cell unless I absolutely have to.  The data is extremely costly and you can buy like 80 minutes for $35-$40 before you go.  There is a text package that you can purchase - check the ATT website.  Otherwise, the cost is close to 40 cents per text.  A text conversation can add up quickly. We can use our phone in an emergency, but then it is $1 per minute plus roaming.  I have had to do that once because of issues with my mother.  You can use your phone in WIFI mode and use Skype for phone calls.  There is an App and it works well.  You can also check email on your phone or tablet using WIFI.  You can get a WIFI connection in many lobbies - Grand Bliss & Grand Luxxe ones for sure if you want to have a WIFI connection somewhere other than you unit.

I always take my computer with me on vacation so I can stay connected with home & family.  It works for me - I tend to use email a lot anyway.  Just remember - you are on VACATION!! 

Cirque is at the Riviera Maya location.  Nuevo Vallarta does not have it.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 7, 2015)

An update on our Grand Luxxe trip.  I complained a number of times at the Grand Luxxe pool that people were putting their infants and toddlers into the GL pool and the whirlpools there without swim diapers and often they were naked.  The concierge just shrugged her shoulders.  My husband used the whirlpool because his shoulder was bothering him.  We left the GL on Friday, and moved to Cancun. On Sunday my husband was diagnosed with ecoli.  104 temp, dehydrated etc.  The doctor said that the timing from our time at the GL was correct and he undoubtedly contracted it in the pool.  I am going to contact the management to complain.
    I'm glad I have timeshare travel insurance as the doctors bill was $680.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 8, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> An update on our Grand Luxxe trip.  I complained a number of times at the Grand Luxxe pool that people were putting their infants and toddlers into the GL pool and the whirlpools there without swim diapers and often they were naked.  The concierge just shrugged her shoulders.  My husband used the whirlpool because his shoulder was bothering him.  We left the GL on Friday, and moved to Cancun. On Sunday my husband was diagnosed with ecoli.  104 temp, dehydrated etc.  The doctor said that the timing from our time at the GL was correct and he undoubtedly contracted it in the pool.  I am going to contact the management to complain.
> I'm glad I have timeshare travel insurance as the doctors bill was $680.



Looks like the Vida "service quality" is slipping all around.  I was really disappointed with the NV location.

Were the hot tubs/whirlpools actually hot this time?  2 years ago we went and the whirlpools were lukewarm at best.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 8, 2015)

hurnik said:


> Looks like the Vida "service quality" is slipping all around.  I was really disappointed with the NV location.
> 
> Were the hot tubs/whirlpools actually hot this time?  2 years ago we went and the whirlpools were lukewarm at best.



They were lukewarm but they were being used by families as kids pools.  As I said there were some nude children in them.

Does anyone who owns at the GL have an email address for someone other than the concierge who I can contact about my husband's illness?


----------



## saywhat (Apr 9, 2015)

Karen Rose
grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com


----------



## robscriven (Apr 29, 2015)

*Grand Bliss Neuvo Vallarta - how far to Public Transport*

We have exchanged into Grand Bliss in NV in July. I have read a lot about being trapped in the complex. We like to get out and about eg PV to eat sometimes. 

What is the closest the public buses come to the site and har far would it be to walk from the Grand Bliss?

I have also read that the taxis all go from a central point, where is that? How much is the taxi to PV currently?

Rob


----------



## Lingber (Jun 26, 2015)

It's finally here! We are heading to Grand Luxxe RM next week. So excited for this vacation. I am starting to think about packing and some logistics and have a few questions. Hoping some of you who have been there recently can help answer them. 

What types of coffee makers are in Kitchen? I want to bring some supplies
Is there a toaster? Frying pan? Anything important missing? 

We are going to stop at the market on the way to check-in and arrive at the resort around 3. Check-in isn't until 5. Will they store our perishables in a refrigerator until we get assigned a room? 

I saw that Spatium (their new spa) is open, but haven't heard if the Spatium fitness center building is open too. Anyone know? 

I am going to book a car service for our trip back to the airport at the end of our stay. Is there any reason NOT to do that? I recall reading somewhere about management not being cooperative with outside car services. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## pittle (Jun 26, 2015)

Lingber said:


> It's finally here! We are heading to Grand Luxxe RM next week. So excited for this vacation. I am starting to think about packing and some logistics and have a few questions. Hoping some of you who have been there recently can help answer them.
> 
> What types of coffee makers are in Kitchen? I want to bring some supplies
> Is there a toaster? Frying pan? Anything important missing?
> ...



I have not been to Riviera Maya Grand Luxxe, but have been to the GL in NV.  All the units are basically the same.

They have regular drip coffeemakers.  I cannot remember if they needed cones or the round filters.  I always take some of each when we travel just to be covered for that. (We often stay at 2 or 3 different resorts when on vacation.)  There is also another coffeemaker that has special coffees (not Kuerig pods). You have to pay for those coffees.  There will be creamer, sugar, and sweetener packets with that.  Also, near the Concierge desk, there will be coffee carafes in the morning and there will be sugar, sweetener, and creamer packets there too.  

There will be a frying pan, a 4 Qt. big pot and a couple of smaller pans.  There is a large and medium SS bowl for salad or fruit to keep on the counter. The dishes and silverware are nice. You will have utensils for cooking, a toaster, and a blender (They are in the pantry, not on the counter-top when you arrive. There is a 4 burner cook-top, nice refrigerator, microwave and storage space in the pantry area, but no oven or dishwasher in the kitchen.  

They do have a place for cold storage, but my guess is that if you get there after 3:00, you might just get assigned to a room.  In the past 16 years, we have only had to wait for a room 1 time.  At that time, we had two 2-bedroom units reserved in Nuevo and had requested that they were in the same building on the same floor.  One was ready when we arrived, so we all just went to it until the other one was ready.  When we have stayed at the MP and then moved to the GM at RM, they just let us stay in our MP unit until the GM one was ready.

You should have a wonderful time.  I do not know about the gym as we never use them.  The one by the beach seems to be nice.  I do know the whirlpool and massage areas are great there.  I am sure the GL one will be nicer.


----------



## Asl18940 (Jun 26, 2015)

If you're at the GL, the gym is in building 2.  I know they may now have one at Spatium, but it's probably a bit of a walk.  For coffee, there are specialty pods that people bring.  However, I'll just say that getting cafe american at brio or other spots at the resort is infinitely better than what you can brew in the room.  The cooking supplies are a bit sparse.  Remember that there is no oven, so everything's sautee.  The RM GL does not have a meal plan like NV (which is a good deal IF you have really, really big eaters).  But I recall that there is a really good onsite deli that made reasonably priced breakfast sandwiches.  Just know that at this resort, it is sprawling in the extreme.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 26, 2015)

The new gym is not in Bldg 2 in the RM, that is in Nuevo.  Ill be anxious to hear about the new gym as I will be back in November.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 26, 2015)

pittle said:


> I have not been to Riviera Maya Grand Luxxe, but have been to the GL in NV.  All the units are basically the same.
> 
> They have regular drip coffeemakers.  I cannot remember if they needed cones or the round filters.  I always take some of each when we travel just to be covered for that. (We often stay at 2 or 3 different resorts when on vacation.)  There is also another coffeemaker that has special coffees (not Kuerig pods). You have to pay for those coffees.  There will be creamer, sugar, and sweetener packets with that.  Also, near the Concierge desk, there will be coffee carafes in the morning and there will be sugar, sweetener, and creamer packets there too.
> 
> ...



Well sort of. The studio units in RM do not have decks you can access, but they do have "kitchenette".  Whereas the NV locations have decks, but no kitchenette.

The coffee makers are actually 2.

You have a "regular" one and a pod one I believe.  We just got the "free" coffee in the hallway in NV/RM.

In RM there's only the one hottub (well I believe one for men, 1 for women) in the spa.  In the GL RM pool there's 2 "hot" tubs (the water wasn't heated at all, so not sure why it was even a hot tub).  Water in the main pool was warmer than the "hot tubs" in the GL Pool area.  I don't recall there being a hot tub in the NV location in the GL Pool area, though.

But you should have a nice tub in your room with smaller jets that's quite nice, IMO.

We're going to GL RM again in January and looking forward to it.  Last time was 3 years ago and we thought it was MUCH better than the NV location (went last year).  But then again, a lot can change in 3 years.

--Kevin


----------



## Lingber (Jul 5, 2015)

Forgot to ask about the water? Is it purified? Anyone drink it without getting sick?


----------



## hurnik (Jul 5, 2015)

Lingber said:


> Forgot to ask about the water? Is it purified? Anyone drink it without getting sick?



Yes, the water is filtered/etc.  Although ironically when I emailed the Grand luxxe to ask for DISTILLED water (for my father's c-pap device) they replied that the water in the rooms was not potable (drinkable).

They probably didn't understand what distilled water meant.

We always buy the bottled water anyway.  Mom's on maintenance chemo so better safe than sorry I always say.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 14, 2016)

I read there are 15 pools, but are there any water slides or a lazy river at Grand Luxxe/Bliss/Mayan Riviera Maya?


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 14, 2016)

hudshut said:


> I read there are 15 pools, but are there any water slides or a lazy river at Grand Luxxe/Bliss/Mayan Riviera Maya?


No and no.  They started working on a lazy river years ago but then stopped with no intent to ever finish it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## macmanrider (Jan 7, 2019)

spears2008 said:


> *II Confirmation says "3S" Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta*
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread, but I was hoping the friendly TUGGERS here could also help me interpret my II confirmation.
> 
> ...


Southwest flys to PV we fly out Sacramento CA. We use the Southwest credit card so we used points and fees were $138 for the 2 of us. There new card sign was 50000 free points. At $99 sign up fee but still cheaper than cash.


----------

